# Need info on paint sprayer



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Recently picked up a Campbell Hausfeld house painter 360 paint sprayer (found it in the trash actually, but it works perfect). Anyway I have searched online and cant find any info or specs anywhere for this thing. Does anyone have or know where I can find some info on it?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Try googling Campbell Hausfield - their website appears to have manuals for download


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Also I have found that the Sherwin Williams paint stores sell tips of various sizes for many different spray guns


----------

